# Handymand Hourly Rates and Pricing Systems



## BlueCrabContrct (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a handyman business and charge a flat rate per hour but have begun to contimplate whether I should go to a sliding scale. I was wondering what you other handymen do. 

Example 1: Charge $50/hr. no matter how many hours you work.
Example 2: Charge $100 for the first hour, $50/hr. for the rest

Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

I do hourly rate now and I'm switching to flat rate per job. The hourly rate won't help cover things like travel miles, getting lost, bad directions, plus gas, etc... 

Use a published price guide like RS Means, or Craftsman books... I'm sure Jesse will chime in here about the flat rate thing.

Example: Change out toilet.... $120


----------



## philner (Dec 27, 2007)

I normaly charge a minimum of 4 hours to do a small job. I charge $48/ Hr and material cost plus 10%. Even if it takes an hour I still charge the four. I will sometimes suggest a small additional repair to fill out the hours, like adjust a door, caulk a tub etc.. just so I can get what I need and not leave the customer feeling ripped off.Often the customer will then find enough to fill up the entire day or more. I've never found the small jobs as profitable as my large jobs though and often turn them down unless it's for a repeat customer or some other type of connection. Phil


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

I do a little of both. I do a lot of stuff for a couple of designers and it benefits me more to charge per task.....hang a door xxx amount, install toilet xxx amount, etc....also a small "show up" charge, typically $25 to $30. I also do a lot of punch list work for a couple contractors in the area, usually couple day affairs, and i can get $65hr from the time i walk out the door at home, running for materials and such, till i leave the job at the end of the day, so that works better for me there. I figure as long as i make what i need.:thumbsup:


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

fathersonfab said:


> Use a published price guide like RS Means,


Just don't use RS Means for estimating painting. I'm doing a job now I priced based on it and the job is WAY underbid.

I try to give people prices in days or half days. But after reading this website I'm thinking of going to an hourly rate with a minimum 4 hours.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not a handyman but I do a lot of hourly rate jobs. 

I charge a minimum of 2 hours for most jobs. That helps keep me in one spot for 2 hours as opposed to driving all over the place chasing nickels.


----------



## EliteContrating (Dec 14, 2011)

*Hourly Rate*

Our business charges an hourly rate of $35/hr. Sometimes depending on the job we charge by the square foot. After reading all this info, I think I might change to something like a flat rate for a minimum of so many hours...Gas adds up with bad directions and running around all over the place for materials.

Should I be charging more per hour???


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

4 years ago...


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

EliteContrating said:


> Our business charges an hourly rate of $35/hr. Sometimes depending on the job we charge by the square foot. After reading all this info, I think I might change to something like a flat rate for a minimum of so many hours...Gas adds up with bad directions and running around all over the place for materials.
> 
> Should I be charging more per hour???


We can't ask pricing here on the forum. Also, this thread is dated 2008. A lot has happened in the world since then. :laughing:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Where's Angus when you need him?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

EliteContrating said:


> Should I be charging more per hour???


Only YOU know that answer. Follow the link in my signature for more.


----------

